# Is it me, or is this guy unwell?



## Alpina (Jun 27, 2003)

As some of you may know, I am selling my R32GTR 500bhp, with knackered gearbox.

Its also on ebay, which prompted this guy to contact me. Below is the rough transcript of our emails. I'll let you decide if he is correct or not.

Quote:

Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp (Item # 2482925474) 


Dear dyskyline,

How much do u (seriously) need 4 the Skyline please? Thank u.

________________________________________
From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 23 June 2004 21:59
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

Reserve is set at £10,000 
I have had it advertised for 13k, but have dropped price for a quick sale 
Thanks
Dave

He Replies
How much!!
One with a good gearbox would b £5-6000. I would give u £4000 max!
U can buy a 1996 GTR33 for £13,000!!!
________________________________________
From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 23 June 2004 22:53
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

Dont be silly mate, bidding is already up to £8300 tonight! Its just had over 6 grand spent on the engine, why would I do that if its only worth 4 or 5 grand? 
You might get a GTS for that kind of money, but not a GTR with 500 bhp!! Bear in mind, of all the Skylines, the GTR is the one to have. 
With respect, do some research and you'll see what I mean. 
Cheers

He Replies
It is not upto £8300! The higher bidders r all 0 rated! U know that means they r not serious! They r just winding u up!

From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 23 June 2004 23:07
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

and you are not? 
is this someone I know??!!

He Replies
I am giving u a serious offer of £4000. It is not worth £10,000…& even if it was… the gearbox is ****ed!
No u don’t know me. But I have 2 2001 standard GTR34’s, & was just considering a cheap toy. I wouldn’t want to spoil my GTR34’s tuning them up.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 23 June 2004 23:27
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

4 grand is a joke, sorry to be rude. 
check out the uk skyline forums and see for yourself 
4 grand for a GTS, yes, but not a big spec GTR, regardless of whether its an R32,33,34

He Replies
But yours has a ****ed gearbox!! Get it fixed & I will give u £6000. I have seen quite a few 1990 GTR32’s for around £5000 with everything working, & a few mods also. Although not as many mods as yours.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 24 June 2004 14:44
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

enough is enough mate, stop taking the **** 
look on GTR.co.uk and see how much modded R32GTR's are on there - looked at one on there last night - had in excess of 600 bhp, and bloke wants 18 grand for it 
if you are trying to wind me up for a laugh, fair play, its been a good crack 
if you are serious, then why dont you go and buy one of these fabulous GTR32's for 5 grand then, and if you can find one, we'll see how long it lasts 
you are wasting your time trying to get me to sell mine to you for silly money - speak to Ron at RK Tuning, he will tell you 10 grand for mine os a very fair price, and he deals with them day in and day out.

He Replies
I am not taking the ****, y do u think so? I am totally serious.
Bet the chap still has the 18k one!
I wouldn’t pay 10k for a 32 with a ****ed gearbox! For another 1 or 2 grand u can buy a 1996 GTR33!
Yes, I will buy one of the other GTR32’s for 5k, I have seen a few 4 that.. with good gearboxes.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 24 June 2004 17:16
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

well **** off and do it then, and stop annoying me 
everyone I speak to on the skyline forums agree with my point of view, so its not just me mate

He Replies
**** off yourself…but not in 2nd gear!!! U will c I am right when no serious bidder offers u more than £5000!!!

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto[email protected]] 
Sent: 24 June 2004 17:40
To: 
Subject: Re: Question from eBay Member: Nissan Skyline R32 GTR 500bhp

oh, **** off you timewasting, dreaming **** 
I've never heard such a load of bollocks like you come out with, especially from someone who is supposed to have 2 R34's! 
Good luck with your 5 grand Skyline GTR, especially when you get blown away by a Scooby at the lights cos its a shitter 
You get what you pay for mate, you will find that out 
Dont bother bidding to spite my ebay auction, cos I will just reject the bids 
Future emails will be ignored before this gets out of hand

He Replies
I won’t b bidding oh your car with the ****ed gearbox anyway! If that is ****, the rest of the car probably is also! Sounds like u have been thrashing it too much u boy racer!!
Get a proper car u prick! Get a 34!!!!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

wow, thats an opinion


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I mean, why does he bother winding you up like that? Its so annoying when people are idiots. You were right to tell him to go buy his 'mint modded' GTR for £5K, what a looser.  
Would like to see him buy a mint R33GTR for '£1 or 2K above 10K' as well, dimwit.
T


----------



## ash-r34 (Aug 28, 2003)

don`t let it get to you

good luck with your sale


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

lmfao
This is brilliant.
I think you've replied to him just as I would have 

Cem


----------



## johnnyboy (Jan 14, 2002)

i reckon every forum member should email him and tell him exactly what
a stupid pri*k he really is


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

I think thats a good call now where is his e mail address, the guy sound like a complete and utter w*nk, why has he got two R34 gtr,s and wants a R32gtr as a toy, surely common sense would say to hell with it dear wife i am going to buy a R34 gtr to keep standard and a well tuned R32 gtr to scare seven shades of sh*t out me- sideways of course


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Agree with all of the above - that guy is a ******


----------



## Thumper (Jan 14, 2004)

Jeez! What a bloody loser! Sincerely doubt his claims of 34 ownership too!!


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

thats funny what a tosser..some people need help


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

hahaha, very funny. That bloke is a complete loser !!

How thick can you get ! lol

Cheers

Si


----------



## The Terminator (Jan 24, 2004)

Why would anyone have 2 34 GTRs and both standard ????
Ahh i know 1 is a 1:18 scale and 1 is a 1:64 scale lol !!!!
the t*t 
good luck with your sale m8


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

RAFLMAO twice        
We should defo have this nob ends email mate :smokin: 
Good luck with selling your girl and TBH i would not sell it to that pr**k if he gave you 20 k for it (He would tarnish the image of a skyline owner)  
JAY


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Agree with the above. I would have said **** off earlier though


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*PMSL*

That guy is seriously unwell!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

he is talking bollocks - literally. I bidded (EGTMLEE) for around 6K as it was hovering around the 3K mark. I am picking my car up in a few weeks (a 10K skyline). I would happily pay 10K for your motor - to the extent I was willing to put up around 6K on the off chance that the reserve was less (then I would have to store the car in my already filled garage..). unsurprisingly it wasnt.... What a fool. Would it be worth reporting this guy to the ebay peeps. I think he is getting your gtr confused with a nasty bog standard gts and now he is getting a bit odd.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

now hey quit the gts slagging bud  hehehe

But seriously this guy is a complete muppet, heck if i had the cash i would have had your car off you, i really hope this muppet never gets a skyline as he is going to tarnish our good name, however he is probably only a stupid little kid pretending to be a big boy, i mean 2 R34's hehehe what a joke.


----------



## JohnA (Aug 31, 2002)

I wouldn't even bother responding to someone who uses txt language on emails.
He might even be a small-time car trader, looking for a quick buck. Don't forget that people selling non-runners can be quite frustrated and irrational, especially as the insurance/tax/MoT keep running and nobody will make a decent offer on a car they can't test drive.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

*tosser*

Gimme his email address..and consider it sorted


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Haven't laughed this much for ages.  

Gotta go down as a classic exchange of email. Alpina you certainly have patience.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

The bloke must be a nutter. Who in their right mind has 2 R34's  

(Except Paul Hackley, He's got 3, point proven  )


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

Wot a f**king W**ker I bet he's 14 and his 34's are toys , ohhhh! wot a knob head that bloke is , I've just sold my gti-r , some of the people who viewed it were bad but, that really takes the mick.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

No offense meant on the nasty GTS comment - I meant that as in a nasty (poor conditon) GTS in the same way that you can get nasty GTR's.

I sometimes wonder if I should have got a newer R33/34 GTST etc instead of my R32 GTR. Time will tell I guess - I pick it up in a couple of weeks


----------



## Dead Ringer (Mar 5, 2003)

Wouldnt it be great if the guy was a member of these forums?

We'd be able to give the barryboys a run for their money then ...

Total idiot.


----------



## Alpina (Jun 27, 2003)

Well, I've posted this up on 4 forums, so he's bound to bump into it sooner or later.




> Don't forget that people selling non-runners can be quite frustrated and irrational, especially as the insurance/tax/MoT keep running and nobody will make a decent offer on a car they can't test drive.


Yeah, tell me about it! Mine can be driven, just not recommended to floor it, in case remains of third gear jams the rest of the box. I have plently of vid clips of it going, including one from the night the box went, and Ron from RK Tuning drove it the day b4 it went whilst setting the car up for me. I know this isn't proof that everything else is ok, but its not bad.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

What an absolute plonker! I agree with you guys in that I wouldn't sell it to a pr*ck like that even if the price was right!

Good luck with your sale matey!


----------



## Mr R32 M (Jun 12, 2004)

I think that some people shouldn't be allowed anywhere near a skyline

this guy was funny tho! 

mark


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, You have more patience than I do, I would have blocked him after the 2nd email! Quite funny though


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry Tim I'm down to 2, The wife found out Ive been lying what they cost, (but she still thinks tuning parts are cheap!!). Good thread I had a proper laugh, and I think you controlled your temper and replies very well.
Paul


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

I think that conversation would have ended halfway with me.
Got no patience for d**ks like that.
A good price is a good price, period!
Here in holland u got arses like this also, u offer a car for 10000 euro, then some sad person comes along and bids at 1500 euro, I mean what are they thinking !!!??
Ohh well, good ridance I'd say m8  .

greets

Aram


----------



## kammy007 (Jan 24, 2004)

Just agree to sell it to him for 4k, and when he comes round to pick it up we will all take turns in k***ing the s**t out of him!!  

I will go first!! :smokin: :smokin:


----------

